# Meeting fellow members



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I met a fellow CT member the other day. I've heard others have also met members- but it's pretty cool- recognized my truck.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I saw a guy in at HD the one day with a ContractorTalk sticker on his van and I was like HEY!! where did you get that sticker?? He recognized my Transit Connect and my lettering. We exchanged cards, it was neat to see someone who shares the passion of CT


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

Where do you get the stickers?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I got mine and my t-shirt when I hit 1000 posts.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe the site should sell them so we get less adds to block .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have met a few. Couple of years ago there was a Chicago meet up. Remodeling show was in town. Can't remember all who I met, but I already knew Ron and Angus. Met 480Sparky and Olzo. For the life of my I can't remember the rest. Ron, help me out on this one.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> I got mine and my t-shirt when I hit 1000 posts.


Heck I'll have to start posting more :whistling


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have met a few. Couple of years ago there was a Chicago meet up. Remodeling show was in town. Can't remember all who I met, but I already knew Ron and Angus. Met 480Sparky and Olzo. For the life of my I can't remember the rest. Ron, help me out on this one.


They must have made quite the impression:no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> They must have made quite the impression:no:


I am terrible with names. Terrible.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The only member I've met is Andy ScipioAfricanis he does design work for me. When I hit 1000 posts I got nothing!


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> I got mine and my t-shirt when I hit 1000 posts.


Another prize? Yessss!!!!:clap:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't met anyone from CT yet, that I know of anyway. Being from up north probably makes it less likely to find other members.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe there should be a CT get together/convention. Just sayin...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Okiecontractor said:


> Maybe there should be a CT get together/convention. Just sayin...


Do you think there would be some beat downs?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you think there would be some beat downs?


No comment. :whistling


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

A get together with a boxing ring in the middle for unresolved issues?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Okiecontractor said:


> A get together with a boxing ring in the middle for unresolved issues?


If guys take this place that serious they have some major confidence issues.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I kinda figure that some of the guys only argue and talk crap on here cause they wont do it with people in person. Its easy to back talk or tell someone they will beat the chit out of them from a computer 1000 miles away. Not the same face to face.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> When I hit 1000 posts I got nothing!


Same here! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Okiecontractor said:


> I kinda figure that some of the guys only argue and talk crap on here cause they wont do it with people in person. Its easy to back talk or tell someone they will beat the chit out of them from a computer 1000 miles away. Not the same face to face.


Nah, I'm the same prick in person that I am here. :laughing: But seriously I have also been told by those that know me in person that I come off very matter of fact and dry, when that isn't really how I am in person.

But regardless of whether you are here or in person when I feel that I am right I push for my position and opinion. I am a pretty nice guy, but will disagree if I think it's warranted.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Tins a real guy:thumbsup:
We had a beer or two:jester:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

If madrina is in i'm sure that half of the members would be too. Maybe she can be our guest speaker.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

madrina said:


> Im down.
> 
> Everybody must get something different.:shifty: Im getting pink font.
> 
> ...


Whoa :blink: How the heck did you quote my post with Grizs name..... you got some black magic there. :laughing:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought it was you that said that


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

lets do it! party at griz's.. 

thats only fair. come on griz. lets keep it real... you have the only house that nobody will start a fight in.

i think i should be the spokesperson for ct. :clap: ooo this is getting exciting. im about to twist my own nipples.

hey btw.... texas wax... we are ready to go on that debourbon house. long story, ill catch you up over the phone. llamame por favor


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Whoa :blink: How the heck did you quote my post with Grizs name..... you got some black magic there. :laughing:


Ooops. I dunno. Maybe I'm really a moderator. Ha...


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I almost ended up on Gabriola Island, (which is right off the coast from Nanaimo, if I'm not mistaken?) a few years ago for Timber-Framing school.
> 
> Ended up not making it. Sure looked pretty, though.
> 
> Gabriola Island looked like a cool place. You ever go out there?


Ha ha. just got a job over on Gabriola ..
Funny how things work out.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yogi The Bear said:


> Whoa :blink: How the heck did you quote my post with Grizs name..... you got some black magic there. :laughing:


That's so weird.:blink:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

any one near cny?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Mike Holmes said:


> That's so weird.:blink:


Really weird:blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Funny, funny. Guess you learn a new trick every day.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

vos said:


> any one near cny?


Cny is pretty big, there's a few of us on here!


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Cny is pretty big, there's a few of us on here!


any one close to or in oswego county?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Mexico close enough?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey Tins a real guy:thumbsup:
> We had a beer or two:jester:


Yeah, wish I could have loosened up a bit more, but I was under orders from my boy not to get flagged coming back on base. :laughing:

Great meeting you Randy; appreciated the guided tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

yea lol i would like to meet some people from hear.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

What town you in?


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

minetto / oswego


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea that's. Not far from me. I work in Syracuse area only worked in Oswego once building a house and that was years ago,

When weather breaks I'll be out on my bike I'm sure we could hook up!

It won't be like a date will it lmfao


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Yea that's. Not far from me. I work in Syracuse area only worked in Oswego once building a house and that was years ago,
> 
> When weather breaks I'll be out on my bike I'm sure we could hook up!
> 
> It won't be like a date will it lmfao


haha na yea that be cool . it be nice to filmy meet some one from hear other then my boss haha


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> Just met Ron (roofcheck) for a few drinks who was passing through my area on his way to NJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this picture because NY looks exactly like what I pictured him looking like based on his service area and posting style.

I love it when that happens. That "Post Your Picture" thread was the worst thing I've ever read on this forum. So many disappointments. hah


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

HardGibson said:


> I like this picture because NY looks exactly like what I pictured him looking like based on his service area and posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when that happens. That "Post Your Picture" thread was the worst thing I've ever read on this forum. So many disappointments. hah




Thanks.....I guess


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

"Jovial looking bearded guy wearing Yankees garb," is how I would have described you blind.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

HardGibson said:


> I like this picture because NY looks exactly like what I pictured him looking like based on his service area and posting style. hah


If we were just going by posting style, creativity, and one of the most prolific posters on here im picturing this....amirite? :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> If we were just going by posting style, creativity, and one of the most prolific posters on here im picturing this....amirite? :whistling:laughing:
> View attachment 320010


Ahhh youre mistaking him tbat was Easy Gibson.

This is the new and improved Gibson


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I have met a couple guys. 

I was a PM for Paulie a few years back (he went under, had a habit of spending $20 to save $2) and recently had lunch with META. I also have had several phone conversations with SouthOnBeach, the job I just laid 30sq on in a day was for his Dad.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I met Easy, nothing like I expected (not in a bad way). MUCH younger than I envisioned. And I am young.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm the only guy on here that can say I met Griz.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm the only guy on here that can say I met Griz.


You are the only one to live and tell about it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robb drove right by my house a couple years ago ! :vs_sad:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> the job I just laid 30sq on in a day was for his Dad.



Never gonna hear the end of this one :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> the job I just laid 30sq on in a day was for his Dad.


Was that the job you had a helper for?

😉


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I met Leo once a few years back.... 




I'm still in therapy because of it.







.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are the only one to live and tell about it.
> 
> View attachment 320474


He let me out alive!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> I met Easy, nothing like I expected (not in a bad way). MUCH younger than I envisioned. And I am young.


You got to meet shaggy haired, fat, pre-parenthood stressed me.

I'm surprised I made it through lunch. hah

Glad to hear I post above my age bracket. 30's the new 20.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody passing through Central Illinois, drop me a PM and tell me where. We'll see how close you're going to be to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone, are not welcome.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anyone, are not welcome.


Wasn't planning on stopping by


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TxElectrician said:


> Wasn't planning on stopping by


I do....Just to piss him off!! :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Wasn't planning on stopping by


Well that's good.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Got a phone call from Dave killian once, never met anyone though. 

Nice guy, haven't seen him around much lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

aaron_a said:


> Got a phone call from Dave killian once, never met anyone though.
> 
> Nice guy, haven't seen him around much lately.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aaron, Ive just been laying low:laughing: 

I saw your truck parked on butler plank rd next to the creek a while back, I should have stopped and said hi. 



Dave


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Talked with Pinwheel on the phone...awesome guy! Have drank beers with DirtyWhiteBoy a few times...benefit of the MIL living in Hawaii!


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks Aaron, Ive just been laying low:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speak of the devil. Haha

I find myself coming and going here a bit too.

I used to fish a bit on the creek. Smells too bad for me to handle it lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll probably never meet any of youse, so here's a photo:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

asevereid said:


> I'll probably never meet any of youse, so here's a photo:




Yup, definitely B Division material. 

DB Contractor, for sure. 


Gary


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anyone, are not welcome.


Just to fvuck with you in september I'm going to play with every toy you have and ask what time era its from. When I'm done I'm going to ask whats the best use for it. If thats not enough, Im going to ask about my jobs and how youd go about using them. Then, right when you think Im done with the questions I'm going to ask "how much for 'x' and how much should it cost." Then will start the small talk...:whistling

Or just hand me a beer...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If I can block out 3 children, you shouldn't be a problem. Lol.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Kowboy is in my backyard, Jesse and Mike Cocozza are twins and I've worked with one of their best friends and talked to both on the phone several times but never met them in person. A bunch of other guys are in the area and I've yet to meet any of them. Jesse and Mike are inevitable that I'll grab a bite with or go fishing with at some point, we know too many of the same people. Kowboy and I will probably gtrab lunch some time when its convenient for both of us.

Whats funny is, the 2 guys Ive met from here, one is from Canada (JT Wood) and the other is from Montana (Randy Bush) and I met both of them in Tampa which is an hour away. Both guys were really down to Earth but poor Randy had to meet a friend of mine that is... how do I say this... less than cordial and I hadn't seen in a long time. Okay my buddy he met is weird:laughing:

JT - we both had our kids and did more watching kids than we did talking, he's a big dude... He could knock your block off! Oddly enough we met somewhere I gave a bid on some decking (but didnt do it thankfully). I got yelled at for showing his kids how to get the sting rays to bite your hand... Damn aquariums never let anyone have any fun.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I can block out 3 children, you shouldn't be a problem. Lol.


I think I talk a lot less than I type because here is the only place I can get a word in edge wise.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> I think I talk a lot less than I type because here is the only place I can get a word in edge wise.



Living with women....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have met:

Ron - rselectric - My current sparky
Angus - angus242 - Not an active member - One hell of a tile setter and knowledge base
Gary - olzo55 - one hell of a tile setter and local
Travis - extrememtnbiker - great guy, craftsman...met most of his family when in VA last year.

Met a few others a few years ago but can't remember who they were.

I have also spoken to countless over the phone over the years.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm picturing you calling Inner and twirling the phone cord around your finger like a teenage girl while the two of you bull**** about invoices and draw schedules while doodling hearts on the cover of your social studies book.
It's adorable.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've met Kent Whitten and Tom Struble. I'm all set now. There's only so much disappointment a guy can handle...

I listen to Yanni sometimes too.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've talked to several on the phone. I also see and use ScipioAfricanus (Andy) a few times.


----------



## VT Gutters (Jul 1, 2016)

blacktop said:


> No offense to roofcheck ..But he looks more like a rep than a roofer.:laughing:
> 
> BTW,,,,I don't think I'd mess with either one of ya!!


None taken. Roof check has been a name from way back. Prefer to be just gutters these days.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Was this the thread that had the pic of inner at 6 flags on his date scared to death


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I've talked to several on the phone. I also see and use ScipioAfricanus (Andy) a few times.


I was one of those several. :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I was one of those several. :thumbup:


It was a great talking to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> Was this the thread that had the pic of inner at 6 flags on his date scared to death


Don't think it's on this one but it's around.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Mike and I had our dinner date tonight. Ate like Kings. 

App. Artichoke Hearts 
Crusted with aged parmigiano-reggiano and panko crumbs/ roasted garlic meyer lemon aioli.

Salad Summit House Salad 
“Living” Boston lettuce hydroponically grown by Hollandia Farms tossed with pancetta, grated gruyere cheese, sour dough croutons/toasted pecans/black mustard seed vinaigrette.

Main dish Prime Rib Eye Steak 
22 oz. USDA Prime bone-in rib eye aged a minimum of 28 days, oak wood grilled/Gruyere au gratin potatoes.

Dessert. New York Cheesecake
With Strawberries and Strawberry Sauce 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

And finished off with a fine cup of coffee! Great talking with you Darren. Next time you come out it's my place for a BBQ!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

how did the logistics work on this meet, your guys shops are 3000 miles apart.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> how did the logistics work on this meet, your guys shops are 3000 miles apart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The heart wants what the heart wants... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

That's pretty damn cool guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

Okiecontractor said:


> I kinda figure that some of the guys only argue and talk crap on here cause they wont do it with people in person. Its easy to back talk or tell someone they will beat the chit out of them from a computer 1000 miles away. Not the same face to face.


I have to agree. Sort of feel like the forum punching bag. But, that's okay when it makes someone (tnt) else feel better.

I've met with several members who were on the more-serious side of business and it is weird how people can be so different than what I expected by what they write and the way they write.

I find there are large gaps between the useful knowledge that members ask for and the lack of actions that are implemented.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

daffysplumbing said:


> I've met with several members who were on the more-serious side of business and it is weird how people can be so different than what I expected by what they write and the way they write.


No offense intended, but that may be a perceptual issue on your part. Over many years online, without exception I've found people who I met in person after knowing them digitally for six months or more turned out to be pretty much exactly as I expected.

Except for their faces sometimes. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> No offense intended, but that may be a perceptual issue on your part. Over many years online, without exception I've found people who I met in person after knowing them digitally for six months or more turned out to be pretty much exactly as I expected.
> 
> Except for their faces sometimes. :laughing:


Did I look older than you pictured me? :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> No offense intended, but that may be a perceptual issue on your part. Over many years online, without exception I've found people who I met in person after knowing them digitally for six months or more turned out to be pretty much exactly as I expected.
> 
> Except for their faces sometimes. :laughing:


I wasn't surprised when we met:whistling


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Kiss of forum death :whistling, Talked with BamBamm he re-roof my Mom's house and met Oconocowoc after hiring to do some plumbing. Both up in Wisconsin.


BamBamm was exactly what I expected. Mike ... very sharp plumbing contractor and even better business man. Tho by looking at him, you'd think he was a Texas Bubba transplanted up nort.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Still bummed I couldn't make it to the fall jamboree in PA. 

Let's plan the next one now so I can be sure to put the request in with corporate as soon as possible.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> Still bummed I couldn't make it to the fall jamboree in PA.
> 
> Let's plan the next one now so I can be sure to put the request in with corporate as soon as possible.


I was in the same boat, I applied for clearance but with a new baby my request for leave was quickly shot down.

I'm going to ISC West April 10-13 in Vegas, if anyone else is around I'll buy em a beer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I used up all my "vacation" days on scheduling the first attempt in September and then a second trip in October. When the CT trip got moved to October, it was deemed to be too much PTO in a one month period, and I was forced to use my days later in the year. 

Dem's da breaks.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait for the fall meetup this year. Last year overlapped with another trip I had, but if someone throws some dates out for this year, I'll pencil it in right now.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

How the hell did i miss the subject of a CT get together?


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Talk to your wife more often. She knows what's going on around here. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

daffysplumbing said:


> I have to agree. Sort of feel like the forum punching bag. But, that's okay when it makes someone (tnt) else feel better.
> 
> I've met with several members who were on the more-serious side of business and it is weird how people can be so different than what I expected by what they write and the way they write.
> 
> I find there are large gaps between the useful knowledge that members ask for and the lack of actions that are implemented.


Lol, unlike you I don't hide who I am, what my business name is and where I live. I have met many people in person and they do say I am not at all who they thought I was, but I don't waiver in my position or disposition when it comes to the same subjects discussed in person. Anyone who knows me in person, knows I argue just as much and as hard as I do in person. In fact, I just had a really nice argument over liberal ideas and values with my number 1 employee. He is a hard leftist, but a damn good man and worker.

But that is what you get when you get someone like me who doesn't hide behind anything at any time. You know what you are getting and you don't have to guess.

The other difference in person is time. You have a lot more time for chit chat and getting to know you. Forums lend to a quick answer with little time for chit chat.

Nice try PC.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Rob Tnt is legit by any standards. 

Fun seeing his company progress. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> No offense intended, but that may be a perceptual issue on your part. Over many years online, without exception I've found people who I met in person after knowing them digitally for six months or more turned out to be pretty much exactly as I expected.
> 
> Except for their faces sometimes. :laughing:


I agree...but I kinda expected Madrina to be a man...



Jaws said:


> Rob Tnt is legit by any standards.
> 
> Fun seeing his company progress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I'm sure everyone on here pumps their tires a little harder online than they do in real-life.:whistling

Except Blacktop and NYGG, I think they are the only two who are brutally honest. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> We will be at ISC West all week. Just going for the show - Wed-Friday.


I'll PM you my contact info, my flight doesn't get in until late Wednesday....so I'm going to miss the Hikvision party sadly. But I will be on the floor pretty much all Thursday. Hope you like beer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm headed down from Michigan through Ohio towards an eventual destination of West Virginia next month. Who's along my way that wants to crush a couple beers the first weekend in May?


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

So, the plan is to take some longer bike trips this summer. Looking at California and Nevada. I am in the habit of going places for a purpose, so if someone is along the way, I have a reason to stop and say hi (or whatever). 

Hopefully in the next year or so, my wife and I plan on getting a trike and traveling longer distances. I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes stopped by the shop today. 

Little did he know.......

He and Zach worked together. I did this for a selfish reason, as Zach went over our processes with Rich, Zach learns more. I learned that Zach did not know what something he uses every day was really for. I learned them both what its true purpose is.

The morning for them involved, sanding, running lock miters, sheet goods break down/sizing, assembly, shop music discussion. 

Stopped for lunch on the way to the Parade home, discovered I am still not a stop for lunch type of guy. 

I noticed when I was at the Parade home on Sunday the seam had opened evenly the entire 9' of the ping pong table. Solution was to separate the leafs, cut 14mm Domino mortices, insert Domino connectors and rejoin the top (how I wanted to originally join the seam, did not have the connectors at the time). Best part of the process, all I had to do is vacuum up what little dust there was. 

Hopefully Rich got something out of the day.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, I definitely got a full belly from lunch lol

I really enjoyed stopping by the shop to see and partake in how you operate. The lock miters are a cool idea, something I might keep in mind to play around with in the future.

Thank you both for taking the time to show me around. 

-Rich


----------

